# Somewhat loss of Power Steering/Service TC/Service Stabilitrak messages



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

Went to the dealer...some sensor in the steering column is faulty, so its being replaced next week when the part comes in.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Good to know. I have a 1LT 2014 with same mileage. Almost exact same mileage :S


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

I'll hit 7K before that appointment, lol.


----------



## rbleizeffer (Oct 10, 2014)

Good evening, at least on the west coast. I've had my used 2013 Cruz LTZ about 10 months now, and every now and then I've had the intermittent issues of the Service Stabilitrak warning, Service Traction Control message coming on. The really weird and unsettling (annoying) aspect to this is the radio goes out and the power steering will quit working, usually while I'm making a turn. Imagine driving around San Francisco, make a turn and your steering just decides to stop! Coffee doesn't produce the same adrenalin! After taking it to a local dealer the service department tells me there are no codes and they can't do anything because it's not happening when they test drive the car. REALLY????? They told me dust gets in the sensor and produces the message. I ask, what about the power steering; I get the deer in the headlights look. Any help would be tremendously appreciated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rbleizeffer said:


> Good evening, at least on the west coast. I've had my used 2013 Cruz LTZ about 10 months now, and every now and then I've had the intermittent issues of the Service Stabilitrak warning, Service Traction Control message coming on. The really weird and unsettling (annoying) aspect to this is the radio goes out and the power steering will quit working, usually while I'm making a turn. Imagine driving around San Francisco, make a turn and your steering just decides to stop! Coffee doesn't produce the same adrenalin! After taking it to a local dealer the service department tells me there are no codes and they can't do anything because it's not happening when they test drive the car. REALLY????? They told me dust gets in the sensor and produces the message. I ask, what about the power steering; I get the deer in the headlights look. Any help would be tremendously appreciated.


Hey there,

Very sorry for this, and I would be happy to look into this further for you. Please feel free to reach out to me via private message and include your VIN, contact information, current mileage and preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just had this EXACT same thing happen to me tonight. Exact same symptoms also.

I am scheduling an appointment for dealer repair and will post here what they come up with for a "fix"

2013 ECO 6MT 17k miles for the record.


----------

